# "Chakchak" Central Asian honey desert recipe



## jdawdy (May 22, 2012)

My wife is from Kazakhstan, where the confection called "Chakchak" is popular. It is basically fried noodles (like the dry noodles you get at chinese restuarants) mixed with honey and nuts or raisins.

There is a good version of the recipe here:
http://kazavida.blogspot.com/2009/01/chak-chak.html

My wife makes it with raisins, although the above recipe mentions walnuts. 

Enjoy!


----------

